# NEGATIVE CYCLE - Negative Result



## Rroanna (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello

Just to let you know that I have had my period and I positive that my urine result will be negative . I don't think I will continuing another treatment as this was my 4th time . I do have my 7 year old daugther (conceived naturally but I had 2 ectopic pregnancies so no more fallopian tubes) to keep me happy but I wanted a brother or a sister for her but sadly this was not meant to be. 

Anyway, good luck to all of you and I hope that all of your dreams will come true. 

Take care.

Rroanna


----------



## tag (Jan 7, 2004)

Dear Rroanna

I've just come across your message and wanted to say how sorry I am for you.

I don't know anything about your treatment plans, but please make sure that you listen to the advice from your clinic, partner and friends before making any firm decisions.

Take Care ~ tag


----------

